# Building a seed archive to start over again



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So I wanted to start building a seed bank, and I have found lots of seeds all over that I can add easily enough (I only eat 3 vegetables, assuming potato is a vegetable.)

what I was really curious about is the optimum way to store seeds for super-long-term hypersleep. Y'know what I mean? I don;t wanna have to replace these seeds every year, that gets expensive.

You gardeners out there, help a black-thumb. what is your favorite way to store seeds, and how long have you stored them for? I draw the line at nitrogen flash-freezing.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have put seed packets in a single layer in my food saver bags...once the air is sucked out they should be able to be viable for up to 10 years or so (web research). Also, I save only heirloom seeds (non hybrid). My personal experience, seeds saved this way at five years the germination rate was still 90% or so.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You can purchase heirloom seeds in nitrogen packed #10 cans.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So they can be nitrogen stored. I wondered about that. 
Is there an ideal temp to store them at? Like a wine cellar should they be kept somewhere cool and dry?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

These guys are saying the stuff will only store for 4 years:
http://beprepared.com/canned-heirloom-garden-seeds.html

For that I could just vacuum seal them in mason jars.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Does this mean I can just buy seeds and then vacuum-seal them?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Patriot Survival Seed Vault | Best Survival Seeds & Survival Seed Vault

This is what I have.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Double vacuum seal and store in a cool dry dark place (cellar or frig)

No vac sealer, triple zip lock and add a dessicant to the outer bag.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We store all our seeds in paper envelopes - unsealed! We have had good results with seeds that are 2 years old so far and next year we will plant from the same batch that will be three years old. we live in a low humidity area that is well above sea level so there is no need to seal them. In Seattle we had to store them in the fridge (frost free) but still stored them in paper wrapped in tin foil. Remember to soak your seeds for at least 24 hours before planting them.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

You will need a cryogenic freezer capsule to start with...and then means to keep them at the correct temperature constantly...this is how the "Ark's" maintain their banks of seeds.

I just rotate my seeds every year....Corn, green beans, onions, beets, carrots, tomatoes ect.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I experiment with planting techniques and growing seedlings as well as transplanting. using the old seeds are great for these experiments


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, If I buy seeds and vacuum seal them they should keep 10 years? Store in cool place but not the fridge or freezer? This thread got me to thinking. I don't have a lot of room to grow things in my yard. ( all pool and deck ) But I am thinking I want to store for barter and plant if needed. I am growing tomatoes and peppers just to try and get the hang of it. But I am keeping them in 5 gallon containers.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My mother (from whom I learned the most) would keep seeds from her plants for next year. As an example, she would take the pulp of tomatoes and spread it out over a newspaper and let it dry for next year. Did that with most seeds except strawberries, raspberries (they were perennial) and potatoes. Potatoes she would just take any potato that had eyes and cut the potato into 3-4 pieces (each with and eye) for planting, green and yellow beans and peas were just hung up to dry thoroughly. because this was in the 1950s, I assume they were all heirloom vegies.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I, too, don't have a lot of room to plant in my back yard. I would prefer not to try to dig up my yard for a "garden" in a SHTF scenario if I can use "containers" (as mentioned above). I would prefer to store my seeds and plant them when I absolutely have to.


----------

